# Upgrade von der Starter Edition



## Iconoclast (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

habe gestern mal mit der Starter Edition angefangen so aus Spaß und ich muss sagen, es macht Spaß. Jetzt habe ich ingame das Angebot, das Spiel für 3€ nochwas auf die Vollversion abzugraden. Und nun meine Frage. Im Spiel ist auf dem Bild die Box mit den Erweiterungen zu sehen mit -75%. Wenn ich dann darauf klicke, steht im Firefox bloß noch Upgrade zur Vollversion, von den AddOns ist da weit und breit nichts zu sehen. Was ist das denn nun? Einfach nur das volle Spiel oder sind da die AddOns wie auf dem Bild im Spiel dabei?


----------



## NatokWa (22. Oktober 2013)

Normalerweise must du JEDES AddOn einzeln kaufen , sonst kommst nur bis Lv60 in der Klassichen Welt . Du bekommst aber angezeigt welchen Satus dein Acc hat wenn du auf Vollversion erweitert hast . Dort steht dann ganz genau WELCHE Vollversion (Klassisch/Burning Crusade/Wrath of the Lichking/Cataclysm oder gar Mists of Pandaria) . Gehe aber davon aus das du "Nur" Klassisch bis Lv 60 bekomst für die 3€ Nowas


----------



## Iconoclast (22. Oktober 2013)

Ok, reicht denn am Anfang das normale Spiel oder wäre das mit den AddOns direkt besser, also zumindest die Battlechest? Dann würde ich nämlich erstmal das nehmen und wenn mir das zusagt, einfach für 15€ die Battlechest kaufen um dann mit den ersten beiden AddOns weiterzumachen. Falls ich das so machen sollte, kann ich dann trotzdem den Gratismonat der Battlechest nutzen oder dann nicht mehr? Weil dann könnte ich mir auch gleich die Chest holen.


----------



## Scroll (25. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du nicht gerade einen pandaren angefangen hast sollte die normale auch erstmal reichen


----------



## addicTix (27. Oktober 2013)

Kauf dir lieber ein WoW Paket z.B. bei MMOGA
WoW Paket kaufen - WoW, TBC, Wotlk, Cataclysm Key - MMOGA

Da bekommst du direkt das Hauptspiel, Burning Crusade, WotLK und Cata + 30 Tage Spielzeit für 16€
Mit Cata kannst du bis Level 85 spielen. Dir fehlt also dann nur noch ein Addon, nämlich Mists of Pandaria. Mit dem gehts bis Level 90.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Oktober 2013)

Habe das Paket direkt bei Blizzard gekauft. Ist auch bis auf MoP alles drin + Freimonat, allerdings kostet das dort einen ganzen Euro weniger.  Trotzdem danke.


----------



## addicTix (27. Oktober 2013)

Kein Problem & Gute Wahl


----------

